# GCC on OS X?



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anybody know how Apple is allowed to charge for it's developer tools when it uses GCC code which is GNU licensed? I'm trying to get gcc on a mac but I don't see any other way.


----------



## fossala (Dec 29, 2010)

Because the GPL does allow you to sell GPL'ed software you just have to provide the source code (RHEL for example). Normaly I would just say grab the source and just complie but if you don't have GCC how can you.


----------



## karunko (Dec 29, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how Apple is allowed to charge for it's developer tools when it uses GCC code which is GNU licensed? I'm trying to get gcc on a mac but I don't see any other way.



You can get the SDK for free. As a matter of fact it's even available in the installation disk -- even though it's not installed by default. Look in the "Optional Installs" folder and just install the Xcode Tools if you don't feel like digging in "Packages".


Hope this helps,

Reece


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 29, 2010)

gcc came free on my mac. didn't know they charged anything for it.

get it here:
http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html


----------

